# Top Local Juices 2016 – RESULTS



## Andre (13/4/16)

*BEVERAGE*
1. *Strawb* by Northern Craft Vapes
2. *Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulies
3. *Frappe* by Milk Lab

*FRUIT*
1. *Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulies
2. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain
2. *Burst* by Northern Craft Vapes
(Second place tied)

*TOBACCO*
1. *Special Reserve* by The E-Liquid Project
2. *VM4* by Vapour Mountain
3. *Ashy Bac* by Mike's Mega Mixes

*DESSERT*
1. *Scream* by Hazeworks
2. *Special Reserve* by The E-Liquid Project
3. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies 

*BAKERY*
1. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies
2. *Debbie does Donuts* by Mr Hardwick
3. *Creamy Lemon Biscuits* by Creamy Clouds

*MENTHOL and MINT*
1. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain
2. *Sunset* by Hazeworks
3. *Moonlight* by Orion 

*BREAKFAST*
1. *Milked* by Northern Craft Vapes
2. *The Milky Way* by Fogg's Famous Sauce
3. *Amazon* by The E-Liquid Project

Thank you to all who participated in the process. This might be a good reference point for vapers.

Congratulation to all the mixologists. You have mad skills. Hope you and/or your vendors are stocked up for the torrent of orders to follow. @Vapington, @Paulie, @Sir Vape, @Oupa, @KieranD, @Mike, @MarkDBN, @method1, @Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 20 | Funny 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Awesome job mixologists! And thanks @Andre for doing all the admin! They should be allowed to print stickers "X Place in X Category on ECIGSSA"!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (13/4/16)

Well done to all the winners! We do indeed have world class mixologists in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

And thanks for all your hard work @Andre! You rock as do all the mixologists above!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

As a matter of interest @Andre if you add up all the votes for the top juices which juice got the most votes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest @Andre if you add up all the votes for the top juices which juice got the most votes?


I did not add up, but you can vote for Top of the Top here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (13/4/16)

Congrats all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (13/4/16)

That was a massive effort thanks @Andre and all the mixologists for giving us such a quality wide array

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/4/16)

Thank you @Andre, now I know what to get on my next trip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daveza (13/4/16)

XXX is a fruit and a mint ?


----------



## Andre (13/4/16)

daveza said:


> XXX is a fruit and a mint ?


Yes, described as: "XXX is a perfectly balanced fruit vape, with berries, litchi and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape… underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness!".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (13/4/16)

Nice one guys and congrats to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (13/4/16)

Well done to all and thanks @Andre you rock man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapington (13/4/16)

Well done to everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (13/4/16)

Congrats all, thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/16)

Thank you @Andre so much for putting this together!

And a big congrats to all the mixologist here, because not only is every juice here of a higher caliber, but you all beat out some seriously OTHER good juice makers.

I know I for one look more forward to more local stuff than many, MANY intl. ones!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (13/4/16)

Congratulations to all the winners and the guys/mixers providing us with such superb products. A special thanks to @Andre for making all of this possible and for your valuable contribution to this epic forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/16)

Wow, the results are out!
Only saw it now because i was out most of the afternoon

A big congrats to the top juices and their creators. You guys make us vapers very proud! This is very special.

Thank you @Andre - major appreciation for doing this for us!!

To all involved - including all the nominees and the forumites who voted:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex (14/4/16)

Thank you for doing this @Andre.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (14/4/16)

Great job on running with this @Andre!! 
Congratulations to all the mixologists, you guys deserve it!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beastvaper (14/4/16)

Nice one everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nibbler (16/4/16)

Superb eLiquids coming from our Master Blenders, well done ya'all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

Hey guys where Do I get these liquids? 

Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Proton said:


> Hey guys where Do I get these liquids?
> 
> Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk



Hi @Proton 
I doubt there is one vendor that carries all of these liquids
However, take a look at *VapeClub* and *Juicy Joes *since they both have quite extensive ranges of the local liquids and carry some of the above, if not most. They both offer delivery and are both great vendors to deal with. Also look at Vape Cartel for The E-liquid Project, which is their inhouse brand of liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (11/7/16)

It seems that the only places that stock the milked of NCV close to pta is in Centurion... Does anyone know of a place more towards pta or northern side of pta that stock this?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/16)

Proton said:


> It seems that the only places that stock the milked of NCV close to pta is in Centurion... Does anyone know of a place more towards pta or northern side of pta that stock this?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


.

Post your request in the "WHO HAS STOCK" subforum of the "LOCAL SUPPORTING VENDORS" forum.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (3/8/16)

Great post definitely will help a newbie make some choices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar (19/12/16)

I don't think we miss much from the international market here in good old SA! 

Who mixes Fogg's famous sauce? My personal favorite mixologists! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/12/16)

Polar said:


> I don't think we miss much from the international market here in good old SA!
> 
> Who mixes Fogg's famous sauce? My personal favorite mixologists!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sir vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

